# Carroll Spring Open 2014 [Southlake, Texas, USA] 3/29



## IamWEB (Jan 21, 2014)

*NOTICE: The maximum limit of 60 competitors has been reached.*

Remember that you registration, be in in advance on the website or the morning of at the venue, is required to compete and have official attempts. However, simply attending the event is both free and does not require registration. Feel free to come by!

The Carroll Spring Open 2014 will take place in Southlake, Texas on March 29, 2014.

Organizer: Alexander Hall
Delegate Shonathon Collins
WCA Page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CarrollSpringOpen2014
Competition website: http://www.cubingusa.com/carrolspring2014/index.php

1501 W Southlake Blvd, Southlake, Texas
(For those who don't know, this area is a little north of Fort Worth. This is also to the northwest of Dallas.)

EVENTS:

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
4x4 - Combined Final
5x5 - Combined Final
Pyraminx - Combined Final

+ A Team Blind Side Event

Prizes are sponsored by TheCubicle.us
Go check out the website for even more details! And watch this announcement video from the delegate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwzcaZf-7VI


----------



## Rexmax2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool, I may be able to attend this


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Me too


----------



## rybaby (Jan 26, 2014)

I would really like to see Skewb here...


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2014)

If you haven't registered yet, don't hesitate!
With only 50 spots being offered, there are currently only *7* left!

Within the first 24 hours of open registration, 34 people signed up (that doesn't include me). I didn't foresee of rush of that magnitude, but it's rather exciting to have that happen.

So basically, now's your chance!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 5, 2014)

Update:

The competitor limit has been raised from 50 to 60.
There are 7 spots left at the time of this post.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh, I cannot go  I am getting promoted in ROTC that week and I have to spend that weekend in San Antonio.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Mar 21, 2014)

This competition is in only 9 days!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 25, 2014)

Post your goals, and good luck!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2014)

My goal is to be there.
And also to not get horrible times because I'm out of practice. ^_^


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this (due to inactivity), but *my speedstacks timer was apparently swapped for a rented timer, as I just discovered that the timer attached to my mat has the WSSA Loan sticker on its backside.*

The only identifying mark for my timer (Gen 2) is an autograph from Shelley Chang on the underside of the timer. And I guess it's worth noting that the bottom part of the timer that clips underneath the mat is still mine...
I'm thinking that someone swapped my timer with a malfunctioning rented one, but I did not authorize this at all. :/
Also, my timer was actually malfunctioning in terms of the system being very sensitive and resetting the last time I used it.


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Mar 30, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this (due to inactivity), but *my speedstacks timer was apparently swapped for a rented timer, as I just discovered that the timer attached to my mat has the WSSA Loan sticker on its backside.*
> 
> The only identifying mark for my timer (Gen 2) is an autograph from Shelley Chang on the underside of the timer. And I guess it's worth noting that the bottom part of the timer that clips underneath the mat is still mine...
> I'm thinking that someone swapped my timer with a malfunctioning rented one, but I did not authorize this at all. :/
> Also, my timer was actually malfunctioning in terms of the system being very sensitive and resetting the last time I used it.






You should email Alex,or Shon, they would know what to do.


----------

